# Free Oysters $1 off drinks and the grill.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday, 08/06/2014.

**Free Oysters is occurring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Ken and Gin are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.*

*This is the Fifth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

**They start shucking about 3:30 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 6 - 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.
*


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

AQ Huntress, PFF members that show up for free oysters instead of attending this NMFS sector seperation meeting in Orange Beach should have their heads examined. I want to come out and enjoy some oysters, fellowship, and beverages, but we really need to come out in force at this meeting.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The grill is packed along with best stop boudin!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Grill is here.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Not kidding


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Great Job Ken n Gin on the grillin last night. 

That sure was some good food!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is spring time again, 2015, and Gilligan's Tiki Hut Opens 03/18/15


----------

